# Need to choose a good motherboard and advice if you can give it :)



## DarkGerbil (Aug 24, 2007)

*Need a compatible motherboard and advice if you can give it! *

Well, I'm trying to build my first computer and I have a budget of no more than 3000 bucks Canadian, including tax (14%). For now I don't want to worry about going over budget, I can tweak later, but I need help choosing a motherboard compatible with everything else and I was hoping to get advice on all the other products I've chosen. I put links under all the products. I'm sure I can get them cheaper than that right? Thanks a lot for taking the time to look at this!

Samsung 226BW 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor - 2ms, 1000:1(DC 3000:1), WSXGA+ 1680x1050, Gloss Black, DVI

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2986821&Sku=S203-2247 CA

NZXT HUSH Case

http://www.nzxt.com/products/hush/
99.99

WD Raptor X Hard Drive

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2368641&CatId=2457

2.66 GHz Intel Core2 Duo Desktop Processor E6750 (Do I need the bundle with the fan?)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3238780&CatId=2396

NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTS

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...0&Sku=P450-8026&SRCCODE=YAHOODF&CMP=SPC-YAHOO

SilverStone / ST75ZF / 750-Watt / ATX / 80mm Fan / SATA-Ready / SLI-Ready / PFC / Power Supply

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2604213&CatId=2533

Razer Tarantula Keyboard

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2450797&CatId=535

Razer Krait

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2265232&CatId=539

Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer 24BIT Sound Card 7.1 PCI Retail Box Bilingual

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2687632&CatId=2771

Ultra Internal 3.5" Floppy Drive w/Multi Card Reader Black

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1187054&body=REVIEWS

Sony DRU830A Retail DVD Burner - 18x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, Internal, Black-Beige Faceplates – Retail

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968766&CatId=482

Sony DRU830A Retail DVD Burner - 18x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, Internal, Black-Beige Faceplates – Retail

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968766&CatId=482

Logitech X-540 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2507686&CatId=2894

OCZ Platinum 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (4x1024MB)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276480&CatId=3412

Motherboard?

So the basic questions I have are:

Am I missing anything?
Could I pay less?
Do I need to buy more cooling if I don't plan to overclock in the near future?
What motherboard would be awesome and within the budget?
Will all the components work with each other?
Is the build at least semi-kewl?

Thank you so much for helping out!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok here we go to save you some money sound cards are not needed motherboards will have onboard sound....drop that and get a 640mb 8800 gts get http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227141&CatId=2261 for memorey you dont need 4 gb also the cpu does not come with a fan because it is oem (buy some arctic silver 5 with a cpu fan) this should be a good motherboard http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127510&CatId=1533 see what the other members think of that one.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats a good board, I have it in my personal build. Take a look at this memory, I have the 2 x 512 MB version of that kit.
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1558868&CatId=2263


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

He needs 2gbs atm he has the money and it is worth it (so do you)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, I thought that was the 2 GB kit. Go with the memory 1 g0t 0wn3d suggested.


----------



## DarkGerbil (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks guys. Ima take this advice and go quote hunting. Thanks so much!


----------

